# Improving the espresso in my work!



## Pólespresso (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Guys, this is my very first post and I am glad to be a part of this community.

I am on here seeking advice from those who are much more educated and experienced than myself when it comes to techniques for creating the perfect espresso.

Basically I have learned that for best results:

Extraction time must be between 25-30 seconds

1 shot must be around 16 grams.

1 Espresso is 25 ML.

Before I could start changing the grinder settings to meet these variables, I noticed that the machine in my work place outputs a higher volume of water than 25ml for a single shot. The engineer originally set this up because of our cup sizes.

Although it may be possible to change it back to 25ml, I am wondering is it a big deal and if excellent espressos can be produced with what appears to be about (I haven't measured) 50-60 ml and how would you go about it?

Thanks

Pól


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, normal procedure would be to weigh out, so for 16g of coffee beans you'd be looking for around 32g of coffee.


----------



## Pólespresso (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you for the very quick reply. I hope you don't mind but can you explain that further, 16 grams of beans should produce double that in espresso? Is this what you mean?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Read this my friend.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Pólespresso said:


> Thank you for the very quick reply. I hope you don't mind but can you explain that further, 16 grams of beans should produce double that in espresso? Is this what you mean?


Yes that is the general ratio for a 'double espresso' but find out what your own preference is, that's just a good starting point.


----------

